# The Scarlet Thread, and Rahab's Salvation



## dildaysc (Jul 9, 2016)

The Scarlet Thread, and Rahab's Salvation, Joshua 2:18


----------



## Jack K (Jul 9, 2016)

Despite its use by several excellent teachers, the interpretation that the scarlet thread represents blood (ultimately the saving blood of Christ) is a tad too allegorical for me to be entirely comfortable with it. Certainly, though, the account as a whole is a wonderful example of salvation by faith and a preview of the nations coming to God through Christ. So the points hold up, even though I personally play it safe and don't make too much of the red cloth/blood connection.

Curious as to what others here do with it...


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 13, 2016)

Dear Jack,

I share your reserve.

The one point that makes this a bit more tantalizing is the similarity between the Passover and this event, between the blood on the doors signaling the destroying angel to pass over, and the scarlet thread likewise signaling the destroying army to pass over.

Interesting...


----------



## johnny (Jul 13, 2016)

Does the Scarlet thread that was tied to Zarah's hand also signify salvation as Zarah was the second born son? 

(Second born being a common theme in the Godly lines of the Patriarchs)

Genesis 38
27: And it came to pass in the time of her travail, that, behold, twins were in her womb. 28: And it came to pass, when she travailed, that the one put out his hand: and the midwife took and bound upon his hand a scarlet thread, saying, This came out first. 29: And it came to pass, as he drew back his hand, that, behold, his brother came out: and she said, How hast thou broken forth? this breach be upon thee: therefore his name was called Pharez. 30: And afterward came out his brother, that had the scarlet thread upon his hand: and his name was called Zarah.


----------



## johnny (Jul 13, 2016)

johnny said:


> Does the Scarlet thread that was tied to Zarah's hand also signify salvation as Zarah was the second born son?
> 
> (Second born being a common theme in the Godly lines of the Patriarchs)
> 
> ...



I just realised the massive whole in my argument but I'm at work now so no time to reply other than this.


----------

